# best rain jackets



## Rookiemistake

anyone have recommendations on rain gear? Im due for a new jacket just not too many local to try out.Thanks


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Simms


----------



## permitchaser

I have a set of Frog Togs but have not used them in a gale yet


----------



## slewis

I bought a Simms Challenger set. Works great.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I gave a Simms G4 wading jacket but those are STUPID expensive if you don't have a hook-up. I also have had really great luck with Cabelas Guide Series, mine has a neoprene membrane (gasket) in the cuff, I can reach down in the water quickly and not get my arms wet, can't even say that about my G4. My Cabelas jacket is several yrs old so not sure if the new ones are still as good.

If you go with the Challenger here's a link they're on sale on S&C right now.
https://www.steepandcheap.com/simms...s?skid=SMM008F-HEXCMLOD-S&ti=OlNpbW1zOjE6NDM6


----------



## Outearly

I have a Simms Guide jacket that I bought about 5 years ago. Best piece of outdoor gear I own, period.

But Holy Toledo have they gotten expensive.


----------



## zmgsvt

Simms


----------



## Rookiemistake

Thanks yea i saw that if they put the word “guide” on there thats a few hundo more. The simms do look good though


----------



## Capnredfish

Back when I wore one it was Helly Hanson. Tried many others. Outgrew it with age.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

Depends on what you’re looking for in terms of cost, packability, and conditions it will be used in. 

My favorite fishing/boat jacket is a Grunden’s water resistant shell. They don’t make it any more but it looks similar to this. Awesome for blocking the wind and spray on early morning runs, and will keep you dry in light rain and warm enough in a downpour even if you get a bit wet. 

https://shop.grundens.com/shop/outlet/weather-gage-hooded-jackets/

If you’re likely to be in cold conditions with heavy rain, I’d get something 100% waterproof. Simms or KUIU if you’re fine with spending $, Helly Hansen if you’re on a budget.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Rookiemistake said:


> Thanks yea i saw that if they put the word “guide” on there thats a few hundo more. The simms do look good though


It’s not just a name change, there’s a few big differences. If you are serious about wading a lot when it’s cold you’ll know why people spend the coin on the best waders, boots, jackets and undergarments out there. If you’re just hanging out fishing in the boat the cheaper gear is fine. Nothing ruins a trip like getting wet balls when it’s 25 degrees outside.


----------



## Rookiemistake

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s not just a name change, there’s a few big differences. If you are serious about wading a lot when it’s cold you’ll know why people spend the coin on the best waders, boots, jackets and undergarments out there. If you’re just hanging out fishing in the boat the cheaper gear is fine. Nothing ruins a trip like getting wet balls when it’s 25 degrees outside.


Well its gonna double for an offshore jacket as well, i had one of those days before but the boys were not wet just cold as all get out.gotta look into a bib as well


----------



## Ken T

I guide in New York's Catskill mountains and work about every day April through October. Rain and snow squalls are the normal weather. Simms and L.L. Bean have been the best performers for me over the last 20 years. I wear rain jackets out very quickly but these are the ones that last the longest. Simms waders are second to none.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

I have a pile of rain gear with different purposes in mind for each of them. My Arcteryx beta shell is 6? Years old and shows no wear to speak of. Has kept me dry in snow, backpacking, hunting, fishing and traveling around the world and year-round use working on the water in LA/MS for the past few years. I've just about used them all at this point and the dead bird is where my money goes almost without question. It's laughable how much better the gear that comes from the mountaineering world is than the stuff you get from "fishing specific" brands.


----------



## sjrobin

Sitka shells are also well made


----------



## lemaymiami

Helly Hansen high liner (standard commercial fishermen’s rain gear-unlined).

Buy one size larger than needed so you can wear a hooded sweatshirt underneath when it’s cold. In summer that larger size makes them easier to live with since they’re not “breathable” at all. 

My current set are nearly 30 years old and doing just fine...


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

lemaymiami said:


> Helly Hansen high liner (standard commercial fishermen’s rain gear-unlined).
> 
> Buy one size larger than needed so you can wear a hooded sweatshirt underneath when it’s cold. In summer that larger size makes them easier to live with since they’re not “breathable” at all.
> 
> My current set are nearly 30 years old and doing just fine...


That’s the problem with the commercial fishing gear unfortunately. It’s as much to keep the blood and fish slime off as it is to stop the rain, you’ll be wet from sweating in any case. 

The new “active” type rain jackets are staggeringly good if you buy quality. My lightweight KUIU jacket weighs 8 oz and compresses to the size of a coke can (not a big deal in a boat, but it is for backpacking). The big deal is how well it breathes. Walking around in 75 degree weather it’s not clammy in the slightest. The other week I went out for an early morning run, it was 50 degrees and starting raining pretty decent. I doubled back and grabbed my rain jacket, I did finally break a sweat after a 1.5 mile run, but no more so than I would have without the jacket. You can also just shake it off and it is bone dry, the water sits on the surface in little balls. My Orvis rain jacket for everyday/work use is nowhere close, and they typically have really nice gear.


----------



## Fish the chop

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> That’s the problem with the commercial fishing gear unfortunately. It’s as much to keep the blood and fish slime off as it is to stop the rain, you’ll be wet from sweating in any case.
> 
> The new “active” type rain jackets are staggeringly good if you buy quality. My lightweight KUIU jacket weighs 8 oz and compresses to the size of a coke can (not a big deal in a boat, but it is for backpacking). The big deal is how well it breathes. Walking around in 75 degree weather it’s not clammy in the slightest. The other week I went out for an early morning run, it was 50 degrees and starting raining pretty decent. I doubled back and grabbed my rain jacket, I did finally break a sweat after a 1.5 mile run, but no more so than I would have without the jacket. You can also just shake it off and it is bone dry, the water sits on the surface in little balls. My Orvis rain jacket for everyday/work use is nowhere close, and they typically have really nice gear.


No doubts about the Kuiu gear. The Yukon Rain Jacket is made of Toray material, which is essentially the same stuff they use in breathable waders, It is light, supple, comfortable and Bulletproof! Highly recommended if you don't mind wearing camo.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Caleb.Esparza said:


> I have a pile of rain gear with different purposes in mind for each of them. My Arcteryx beta shell is 6? Years old and shows no wear to speak of. Has kept me dry in snow, backpacking, hunting, fishing and traveling around the world and year-round use working on the water in LA/MS for the past few years. I've just about used them all at this point and the dead bird is where my money goes almost without question. It's laughable how much better the gear that comes from the mountaineering world is than the stuff you get from "fishing specific" brands.


I’ve seen that “dead bird” brand on Steen and Cheap and Sierra Trading Post and wondered how good it is. Good to know.


----------



## Limp Shrimp

X2 on the Arcterx gear.. very dry and really good movement if you fly fish in it..


----------



## Fishshoot

I have a Patagonia river salt I got on sale and it is great but expensive if you can’t find it on sale. Simms just had a big sale and their stuff is really good imo. I have a lightweight rain jacket too but don’t use it much on the skiff because the lightweight stuff doesn’t work so well when you are running through a storm. Arcteryx is a great brand too and they were the first company to use waterproof zippers.


----------



## kenb

Spring,Summer: Simms Acklins Jacket
Fall,Winter: Simms G3 or G4 Jacket


----------



## flyclimber

I love my Arcteryx. I have Patagonia as well. I try not to pigeon hole on gear per sport. Any quality active wear gear will last a long time!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’ve seen that “dead bird” brand on Steen and Cheap and Sierra Trading Post and wondered how good it is. Good to know.


I have probably 6 or 7 different jackets from Arcteryx that I've purchased over the years, don't think I paid retail for a single one. Past season colors, Black Friday sales, clearance rack at REI and steep and cheap are all great resources. The zipper blew out on my oldest jacket last year and it was replaced within 2 weeks for the cost of shipping if I remember right. I've also used a ton of Patagonia gear over the years either from various hookups or work issued and while it's great stuff, it never fits me as well and I eventually got rid of most of it for one reason or another.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> That’s the problem with the commercial fishing gear unfortunately. It’s as much to keep the blood and fish slime off as it is to stop the rain, you’ll be wet from sweating in any case.
> 
> The new “active” type rain jackets are staggeringly good if you buy quality. My lightweight KUIU jacket weighs 8 oz and compresses to the size of a coke can (not a big deal in a boat, but it is for backpacking). The big deal is how well it breathes. Walking around in 75 degree weather it’s not clammy in the slightest. The other week I went out for an early morning run, it was 50 degrees and starting raining pretty decent. I doubled back and grabbed my rain jacket, I did finally break a sweat after a 1.5 mile run, but no more so than I would have without the jacket. You can also just shake it off and it is bone dry, the water sits on the surface in little balls. My Orvis rain jacket for everyday/work use is nowhere close, and they typically have really nice gear.



The Kuiu super down is the best down jacket I think I've ever owned. Some of the Toray fabrics they use are insane!


----------



## Tbenson

I use lightweight Simms Gortex gear for Florida year-round. Takes no space in my little skiff but keeps me dry in rain, or wind and waves.


----------



## mrbacklash

Grundens hands down worked in Ketchikan AK for a couple years we got 160" plus of rain their pvc is good heavy duty stuff and their breathable stuff is amazing for fishing


----------



## Steve_Mevers

I have owned Simms, Gruden, and Cabelas rain gear, HANDS DOWN the best rain gear I have ever owned is an uninsulated shell made by Patagonia River Salt. Breaths, keeps you dry running a flats boat through the Everglades in an absolute downpour, and if you layer under it you can wear it in the snow. Can’t say enough good things about it. The prices have dropped and you can find them on sale for around $240. https://www.patagonia.com/product/mens-river-salt-fly-fishing-jacket/81893.html


----------



## matauman

Just ran across the Simms light weight at a great price.
$90 vs $120. 
https://www.steepandcheap.com/rc/mens-outerwear-under-100?p=category:1.steepcheap.Fly\+Fishing

I use a Patagonia SST for Alaska and the Simms for every thing else, always in my backpack, boat bag or vest.


----------



## Rookiemistake

Well i ended up with the simms challenger jacket , steap and cheap has $40 off 200 orders so i got a simms rogue hoodie and a tshirt... deal


----------



## Brett

Blast, I was too late.
Could have saved you a bundle.
My foul weather gear is purchased in bulk.
One size fits all and it's multi-purpose.
Keeps us warm and dry without breaking the bank.


















I keep a box in the dry storage bin.
Snip a couple holes for arms to fit through
and a vertical cut for a face opening.


----------



## Whiskey Angler

I'm surprised I haven't seen Marmot gear mentioned yet. I have and have used a lot of Marmot gear through the years. Mountain Hardwear too.....not really fishing specific, but good outerwear.


----------



## Padre

I get all my Simms stuff either on the sale rack at a shop or on the sale page on their website. There are quite a few jackets listed on their sale page right now. Here is a Gore-tex one on there for $279. https://www.simmsfishing.com/collections/closeouts/guide-wading-jacket-s9


----------



## fjmaverick

freeclimber said:


> I love my Arcteryx. I have Patagonia as well. I try not to pigeon hole on gear per sport. Any quality active wear gear will last a long time!


I have a lot of Arcteryx gear but cant bring myself to wear it in the Salt


----------



## flyclimber

fjmaverick said:


> I have a lot of Arcteryx gear but cant bring myself to wear it in the Salt


My desire to not be miserable is greater than the desire to baby the gear. Plus it was made to be used. No issues yet and I have gone for a dunk with my Windbreaker once in the Gheenoe.


----------



## kylet

freeclimber said:


> I love my Arcteryx. I have Patagonia as well. I try not to pigeon hole on gear per sport. Any quality active wear gear will last a long time!


What arc'teryx jacket do you wear in the boat? I have a beta ar, but the hood is way too roomy for a boat ride. Thinking about picking up a zeta AR.


----------



## kylet

fjmaverick said:


> I have a lot of Arcteryx gear but cant bring myself to wear it in the Salt


That's like not using a boat because its too nice to fish in.


----------



## kylet

Caleb.Esparza said:


> It's laughable how much better the gear that comes from the mountaineering world is than the stuff you get from "fishing specific" brands.


That has been my experience too.


----------



## fjmaverick

kylet said:


> That's like not using a boat because its too nice to fish in.


I had the seams came apart on the inside of my first beta ar but that was after about 6 years. I'm on my second beta ar and the jacket is slightly different but the seams look like they are put together better. 

The gortex pants I have from them are really comfortable but I dont need those on the boat in florida. I got a softshell from them too but I dont really like it because its not very warm.


----------



## kylet

fjmaverick said:


> I had the seams came apart on the inside of my first beta ar but that was after about 6 years. I'm on my second beta ar and the jacket is slightly different but the seams look like they are put together better.
> 
> The gortex pants I have from them are really comfortable but I dont need those on the boat in florida. I got a softshell from them too but I dont really like it because its not very warm.



did they replace it?


----------



## fjmaverick

kylet said:


> did they replace it?


Yes they did. I was expecting a repair because it was still in good shape except for the seams.


I actually just looked at my order and its a theta ar not a beta. The warranty department said that they could fix the seams but there was "pocket lamination" that came loose which was irreparable.


----------



## fjmaverick

kylet said:


> What arc'teryx jacket do you wear in the boat? I have a beta ar, but the hood is way too roomy for a boat ride. Thinking about picking up a zeta AR.


Why dont you just adjust the hood on your beta? I have mine setup to be pretty tight to block wind and the brim keeps you dry still.


----------



## kylet

fjmaverick said:


> Why dont you just adjust the hood on your beta? I have mine setup to be pretty tight to block wind and the brim keeps you dry still.


Tightened it as tight as i could but fabric just folds once shrunken down enough. The folds catch air.


----------



## flyclimber

kylet said:


> What arc'teryx jacket do you wear in the boat? I have a beta ar, but the hood is way too roomy for a boat ride. Thinking about picking up a zeta AR.


I think its the Solano Softshell. It works great! I do take it off the boat with me. None of my jackets are stored permanently on the boat. I don't feel the wind when cruising at my near 27 mph on the Devilray.


----------



## YnR

I used to love Arc’teryx but the last few years I’ve seen the quality go down. Issues with the zippers not staying zipped up, stitching at the seems fraying, down poking through the material too frequently. I don’t know what the cause is but if you look at user reviews (not the sponsored ones) you’ll see that these complaints are becoming more common with Arc’teryx. 10 years ago, this would’ve been rare. The good news is their warranty is still unbelievably good. 

I’ve never had a rain jacket that I really loved. They either don’t breathe enough and you start sweating after awhile or they breathe too much and get saturated during a down pour. I will say the 2 layer jackets with a fresh DWR coating seem to do great as long as the DWR hasn’t broken down but once that’s gone, it’s only a matter of time before you start feeling the dampness.


----------



## sickz284u

I've been running the Simms pro dry jacket and bibs for a while now. It's absolutely great and even in hard rain the entire day I'm bone dry underneath. I've come to really like several Simms products. They are pricey but you get what you pay for.


----------



## SC Bill

If budget is of no concern....
The Arcteryx Alpha Jacket. Rated for use from Arctic to Rain Forest conditions depending on how you layer.

I've worn mine in the summer in Costa Rica and dead of winter in Cape Romain (SC) fishing.

As another member posted, stay away from the Arcteryx product produced overseas. I typically buy Arcteryx LEAF products as they are Berry Amendment compliant (made in US or Canada by waiver). Arcteryx is a Canadian company.


----------



## Rooster

I purchased a Frabill bibbs and jacket some years ago. I thought that it was reasonably priced and (frankly) I was stunned at the high quality - WAY more that I had expected. Very function able and comfortable and you will NOT get wet!


----------



## SC Bill

Rooster said:


> I purchased a Frabill bibbs and jacket some years ago. I thought that it was reasonably priced and (frankly) I was stunned at the high quality - WAY more that I had expected. Very function able and comfortable and you will NOT get wet!


I had never heard of Frabill. Known for ice fishing!!!! 

Now I know why I haven't heard of them since ice fishing is way, WAY north of my fishing waters.. Only seen ice once on Lake Moultrie once, in the early 70s during a duck hunt.

Looks like affordable gear, especially the light-weight Open Water product.


----------



## Blue748

Sitka. Works well in the woods and on the water. Very well thought out gear.


----------



## jay.bush1434

Big fan of KUIU gear and their customer service. Been wearing it for about 6 months and am impressed all the way around. It is all factory direct so make sure you call them before you order so you get the right size unless you know exactly what you want and what size. Their gear tends to be sized in an athletic cut so size accordingly. Some other gear to look at is the foul weather gear that dinghy sailors wear like Zhik, and also the whitewater kayak stuff from Kokatat. From an availability standpoint Simms and Patagonia are tops. Quality from all of these is top notch.


----------



## bw510

I’m really pleased with my Patagonia torrent shell for the money 
I used the hell out of it for about 6 years until it lost its water proofing 
So I just ordered another..
A couple months ago I was about to throw the old one out and thought maybe they can repair it so I sent it in hoping they could but instead they ended up sending me a $95 gift card
Can’t beat that customer service! 
Ive never owned a Simms one but I’m pretty sure they stand behind their products as well


----------

